# HUGE International grocery store opened- tons of meats!



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I live in a very culturally diverse area. Just a week ago a huge, beautiful full service international grocery store opened up with an enormous meat and fish counter. 
http://www.superkingmarket.com/about-us.html
They had EVEYRTHING I could possibly imagine as far as meat or meat products (and grains and cheese and everything else)! Wow. 

I can't say as I will be eating lamb testicles myself, but I am wondering what types of these foods my dogs might enjoy. The meats are really inexpensive! It almost makes me think I could go raw without too much headache. 

So, here is a short list of what I took note of:

In addition to all the muscle meat, there was all kinds of other meats:

tripe
chicken feet
lamb testicles
lamb hearts
beef kidney
lamb tongue
beef tongue
pork tongue
tracheas (!)
whole stomachs
pork, lamb and beef intestines (looks disgusting!)
pig feet
beef tails
chicken necks
turkey necks
beef vertebra
big packages of turkey tails
raw meaty bones of all kinds.
etc.etc

The best part is that none of it was expensive. An entire package with 8 turkey tails was around $3. I could get these things other places, but this market has it all and the prices are dirt cheap on these things. Not to mention all the international foods convieniently available all in one spot. I don't have to go to the Indian Market, the Mexican market, the German market, etc. Pretty cool.  Fresh tortillas, Indian dal, whatever, they seem to have it. 

Any ideas what I could buy my dogs that would be good for them? I am sticking with a kibble/canned base, but don't see why I can't substitute a raw meal a few times a week.  Will any of these things be bad for my dogs and I shouldn't give them?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Omg I'm so jealous! Wish I had that here. You just described an awesome buffet for a dog! I don't have much experience with prey model raw feeding. I use the BARF style patties with raw meaty bones every now and then (chicken backs, turkey necks, beef rib). I think you feed 2-3% body weight of your dog with the ratio being around 80/10/10 of muscle/bone/organs. Either way, I bet Bonnie would be thrilled with any meaty bone you gave her (just don't start with pork first).


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Tokipoke I share your jealousy. You are so lucky. No excuse not to go raw now. My first purchase would be tripe. I have heard great things about it. Have not been able to find it around me yet. Swizzle loves trachea but it is dried. I wonder how fresh is? Maybe it is twice as yummy.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I almost bought a bag of raw chicken feet for them(about a dollar!). They looked like something they would like for a treat, but then I wondered if the little nails would hurt them or the skin was bad. Can I give chicken feet as a treat? It sounds a little gross, but I doubt the dogs would mind. It certainly wasn't any grosser than the beef eyeballs they had!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I am a Chinese and I grew up eating every single item on that list. Nickel had chicken feet until it's confirmed that he's allergic to chicken. I would start with tripe, necks, chicken feet, hearts, kidneys, livers.

My own favorite dim sum is steamed chicken feet. My favorite items for hot pot from that list are intestines.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thank you! I thought they would be okay!  It is SO cool to have so many items to choose from. I am sure your hotpot is delicious. I have never seen intestines sold like that before and it caught me by surprise.  I bet you would enjoy that market. I like trying new foods. I might have to work up to making my own hot pot, but I remember eating lots of beef tongue at my Grandma's house, cooked to perfection. 

I love dim sum. We go a couple times a month as there are a number of them here. They do serve chicken feet, but I haven't gotten up the courage to try them.

CT girl, Mexican markets all sell tripe. Maybe there is a Mexican market around you?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

We have a few raw co-op here so I have access to tripes and all kinds of organ meat for Nickel.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds wonderful! I would check the tripe though - most tripe sold for human consumption is the white, cleaned stuff - for dogs you need the green (or black!) uncleaned smelly stuff. If the packaging says cleaned, or washed, or bleached, then avoid it. Plenty of other things there to experiment with!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

l have fed Swizzle dried chicken feet - he loves them. He did have a toenail in his poop which is odd but I hear that chicken feet are very good for the joints. They are filled with connective tissue. Thanks for the caution FJM. I want the fresrh green tripe. I don't know of a Mexican market in CT but I will check out a bodega (usually puerto rican) perhaps they will have tripe too. I will also try to remember to ask at the good dog food store if they don't have it now perhaps they will consider getting some. 

I am considered to have an adventurous palate and have had many unusual foods but have not had chicken feet or intestine yet. I was thinking of trying some chicken feet in my soup but perhaps I should look up a dim sum recipe. I have never heard of hotpot - I will have to look that up.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, I just semi-regurgitated my breakfast after reading about eating chicken feet, trachea, testicles and intestines. LOL (I can't watch that TV show where the guy eats the weird foods; give me blood and gore, but hold the '1,000' year old eggs!)

Chicken feet, intestines, organ meat, etc. Great for dogs. Not so great for me. 

I'm a reformed vegan who will eat seafood now, so please know I'm _not _making fun of anyone's diet! I'm just a culinary wimp!


----------

